# Passed Therapy Dog and CGC exams today. 😊



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

SO happy! Lily passed both her certification exam for Therapy Dogs International and the AKC Canine Good Citizen test this afternoon. She's now a certified therapy dog (though need to mail the forms in certifying she passed, of course). 

Stopped right after the tests to get her a special treat, a Himalayan chew, and she is in heaven. 

When we started the classes for it two months ago she had a horrible time with the three minute separation (leave the dog On a sit/stay with someone else and the owner leaves room for 3 minutes, dog must remain calm, and must sit also stay calm and sit when owner reapproaches). She went whacko, up on hind legs whole time, barking, frantic when I returned. 

Was happy with her progress with this, and the examiner(who we never met before today) said she didn't make a peep the whole three minute absence while she held her lead. :chili:

Was a happy day. Very proud of Lily.

Linda


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrads. That is awesome.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations! that's wonderful, well done.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Great accomplishment--congratulations!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I did both of these classes with Frank. It took Frank two tries to pass the CGC. But we just let plugging away. Congrats! Training is lots of fun!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy for both of you. :chili::chili: Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations! Way to go Lily


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats!&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Lily we are Very Proud of You :aktion033: You are One Smart Little Girl!!!:chili:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you, everyone! 

Cozy morning. It's another snowy icy day here in Pennsylvania, so taking the day off work and am cuddled up with Lily -- who is thoroughly enjoying chewing away on her chew present from yesterday. : )

Stay safe all in the path of this ice and snow storm.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratulations Lily you are beautiful and smart!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Lily and mom too:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033:Lily:aktion033: your auntie's and uncle are so proud of you :wub:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you, Pat, Lynda and Paula! : )


----------

